# Green light on 3 Mile Bridge?



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

I've read a lot of posts about fishing the 3 mile at night, but I'm from out of town and haven't gotten to do it yet. I'm hoping for Easter weekend. It looks like a lot of fun, and lots of you catch nice fish (I guess that's a big part of what makes it fun - duh...). What does everyone do for light? Are the lights from the bridge enough? I've got a 12V green light that I made myself that I've used here in freshwater and I was wondering if it would work hanging in the water off one of the piers of the bridge. Is it worth the trouble? Would it help? Is it legal? Lots of questions I know, but I'd like some feedback. For all I know, everybody uses them all the time. Like I said, I've only read about the adventures, I haven't gotten to fish the bridge at night yet. I'm assuming the reds will still be around in a couple of weeks? I sure hope it works out and we get out there and meet some of you folks. I feel like I know some of you just from reading the forum!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

You will not need a light, the bridge lights will be plenty. If it ever stops raining, then the reds should be feeding.

good luck,

Glastronix


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have a floating light for my swimming pool, I tie a line on it throw it off the stern when the tide is coming in and the boat is moored into the tide. It brings the little minnows to the rear, and then the larger, and then nice fish are caught from from both the stern and the bow.*

*But I have never seen anyone else do this.I have a 37' vessel and 6 - 10 people onboard fishing, so I want fish on all sides of the Playin' House when I am doing a "PFF Yes Ma'am Trip", orprivate party night. *

*It is called "A Dinner and A Cruise and Catch Allot" *

*There are fish at 3 mile year round!*


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

We used to use one of those million candle power spot lights...but that was just to spot the hobos in the woods by Graffiti bridge...


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those hobos lol there funny.I personly never used a light on 3 mile the ones it has are pretty bright good luck


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

lights dont hurt, thats for sure. but like redfish101 said, the bridge lights work just fine.Capt Ollie,Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't fool with a light in the water, IMO you don't need it. The bridge lights are pretty bright. 



IMO one of those LED headlights (that you wear on you head) is the best invention since sliced bread, and helps a ton when landing a fish or tying on a new lure etc.... That's the only light we use.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Now if you were fishing around bob sykes I would say light it up!


----------



## DonDiesel (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe ever since 9/11 it is illegal to tie anything to a bridge. Not positive


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

are you from out of state? (fishing Lics.)


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I'm from Mississippi, but I keep a yearly Florida saltwater license. I've got a friend with a couple of places down there and we make several trips a year. We're coming down this weekend actually. I'm hoping we can fish the 3 Mile Bridge Saturday night and get into some of the reds I've seen everybody catching! Maybe fish the pass during one of the days we're there. I'll be reading the forum even more than usual this week trying to figure out what to do and where to go! It'd be cool to run into some of the people I see on here every day!

-Curtis


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Curtis, I may be out on Saturday Night so look for the Ol' glastron. If I go I will not be out until after 7.


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, we'd love to run into you guys or Konz and BigRigz to see how it's done! I've got to check and see what my buddy Jack has lined up. I've been telling him we need to go Saturday night, so hopefully it'll work out. The forecast I'm seeing is sketchy, but I'm just using the Weather Channel. What's the best place to find weather info including wind and wave information? What else do we need to keep an eye on? What about tides?

-Curtis


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah the weather does look iffy, I guess we are just gonna wait and see, as far as the tide goes it looks great. Low tide at 11:15 PM should be an out going tide all night long!!!!! If the wind cuts me some slack I will be out there.


----------

